# iPod Nano VI et AirPlay



## Tykko (20 Septembre 2012)

Hello tous,

J'ai acheté très récemment un iPod Nano 6e génération et j'aimerais pouvoir envoyer la musique qui est dedans à mon ampli.

Je sais que j'ai la solution de brancher un câble sur la prise jack de mon ipod et qui est reliée à l'ampli.
Mais j'aimerais savoir s'il existe une solution pour envoyer cette musique via airplay sur mon ampli (j'ai un apple tv et une borne airport express)

Existe t'il un dock ou autre qui me rechargerais mon ipod nano, éventuellement qui m'en donnerais le contrôle à distance avec une télécommande ou mieux mon iphone et qui enverrait la musique à l'ampli idéalement en airplay bien sur pour pouvoir poser cette base n'importe ou et non a coté de l'ampli ?

Merci d'avance,
Tykko


----------



## Tykko (2 Octobre 2012)

ah ben y a pas foule ... apparemment personne n'a tenté une solution pour transfert en airplay depuis le nano !!

bon ben dommage alors


----------



## Lauange (3 Octobre 2012)

Hello

Je ne sais pas si Airplay est une fonction disponible. Seul la connexion d'une enceinte par bluetooth semble possible.

a+


----------



## Tykko (3 Octobre 2012)

ah bah oui mais non 

je parle du nano VI et non du VII qui vient de sortir, donc à moins qu j'ai vraiment mal vu, il me semble que le mien ne fait pas bluetoosh non plus 

mais merci quand même


----------



## Lauange (4 Octobre 2012)

Autant pour moi. J'ai un nano 6g et donc pas de bluetooth ni d'airplay.


----------

